# Opening Day Pricing QUOTES Winter 2024: Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy, Wish



## AquaDame

*THIS IS NOT THE REQUEST THREAD* - If you wish to make a request for a quote please go here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...2024-magic-wonder-dream-fantasy-wish.3903720/

The purpose of this thread is so prices for OPENING DAY can be tracked in one place. We will include CASTAWAY CLUB STATUS - if you do not say which group you belong to we will assume it is for the current day's opening when you post.

12/12 – Bookings open for Disney Cruise Line Platinum Members & Golden Oak Club Members.  P
12/13 – Bookings open for Disney Cruise Line Gold Members. G
12/14 – Bookings open for Disney Cruise Line Silver Members, Disney Vacation Club Members and Adventures by Disney Insiders. S
12/15 – Bookings open for all Guests.

Once the prices are released to the general public we will cease to include quotes unless we are specifically told in the post which CC status and/or day it was booked.

*** PLEASE INCLUDE THE PASSENGER PRICE BREAKDOWN IN YOUR POST IF YOU HAVE IT. THIS ALLOWS OTHERS TO HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH IT WOULD BE WITH A DIFFERENT NUMBER OF PEOPLE IN THE SAME CATEGORY. THANK YOU! ***

Example for a family of four with two adults and two children ages 10 and 8:
Wonder Date 11B 2A2K (10,8) $5200 [1800|1800|800|800] no ins/xfer/air/OBB

Thank you for your help - it is invaluable to others who can't yet get quotes for planning their cruises!

************************************************** **
Numbers to call: 800-951-3532; 888-325-2500; CC #800-449-3380
Time DCL opens: 8 am ET
**************************************************

IF A QUOTE WAS POSTED FOR 1A1K, IT IS LISTED AS 2A SINCE THE COST OF THE FIRST TWO PEOPLE IN A STATEROOM IS NOT DEPENDENT ON THE AGE OF EITHER GUEST.


----------



## AquaDame

*MAGIC {blackout dates noted with *}*
December 17th, 2023 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

December 21st, 2023 - 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Cozumel, Progreso)

December 27th, 2023 - 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Cozumel, Costa Maya)

January 2nd, 2024 - 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Cozumel, Costa Maya)

January 8th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

January 12th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso, Cozumel)

January 17th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

January 21st, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso, Cozumel)

January 26th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

January 31st, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans (Cozumel)

February 4th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans (Cozumel, Progreso)

February 9th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth)

February 16th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans (Cozumel, Progreso)

February 21st, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans (Cozumel, Progreso)

February 26th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans (Progreso)

March 1st, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans (Cozumel)

March 6th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

March 10th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

March 14th, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

March 18th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Falmouth, Grand Cayman, Cozumel)

March 25th, 2024 - 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Cozumel, Costa Maya)

March 31st, 2024 - 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso)

April 4th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso, Cozumel)
P 05A 2A $3710 [1725|1725] no ins/xfer/air/OBB
P 09A 2A $2950 [1345|1345] no ins/xfer/air/OBB

April 9th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston (Progreso, Cozumel)

April 14th, 2024 - 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth)

April 20th, 2024 - 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan (Oranjestad, Willemstad, Roseau, Philipsburg)

April 27th, 2024 - 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan (Basseterre, St Johns, Roseau, Castries, Bridgetown)
P 5B 2A $4332.14 [2034.90|2034.90] (262.34 tax) no ins/xfer/air yes OBB


----------



## AquaDame

*WONDER {blackout dates noted with *}*
March 11th, 2024 - 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver to San Diego
P 03A 2A  $5299.58 [2356|2356] no xfer/air/OBB yes ins

March 15th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)
P 03A 2A  $6337.38 [2812|2812] no xfer/air/OBB yes ins

March 19th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

March 23rd, 2024 - 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego (Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta)

March 30th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

April 3rd, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

April 7th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

April 11th, 2024 - 3-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

April 14th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

April 18th, 2024 - 3-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

April 21st, 2024 - 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego (Puerto Vallarta, Cabo San Lucas, Ensenada)
S 7A - 2A $4,576.6 [$2,288.30] [$2,288.30] Taxes included, OBB, no insurance, no transfers, no air.

April 28th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

May 2nd, 2024 - 3-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

May 5th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)
P 05C 2A $2991.46 [1364|1364] no ins/xfer/air/OBB

May 9th, 2024 - 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego to Vancouver


----------



## AquaDame

*DREAM {blackout dates noted with *}*
January 2nd, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)

January 7th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)

January 12th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay, Cozumel)

January 17th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 21st, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)
P 02B 2A $7406.14 no ins/xfer/air/OBB
P 04E 2A $2982.14 no ins/xfers/air yes OBB

January 26th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay, Cozumel)

January 31st, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 4th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)

February 9th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay, Cozumel)

February 14th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 18th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)

February 23rd, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay, Cozumel)

February 28th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 3rd, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)

March 8th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay, Cozumel)

March 13th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 17th, 2024 - 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale ~Double Dip~ (Nassau, Castaway Cay, Castaway Cay)

March 22nd, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay, Cozumel)

March 27th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 31st, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)
S 5B - 3A 1C $8262.28, taxes and port charges inc, no ins., no transfers, no air, no OBB

April 5th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay)

April 8th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 12th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Castaway Cay)
P 7A 3A 2597.52  with ins ( 831, 831, 450) 

April 15th, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)
P 7A 3A 3391.77  with ins (1108 1108 600) 

April 19th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 22nd, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 26th, 2024 - 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Grand Cayman, Castaway Cay)

May 1st, 2024 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Fort Lauderdale (Nassau, Castaway Cay)


----------



## AquaDame

*FANTASY {blackout dates noted with *}*
January 6th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

January 13th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

January 20th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

January 27th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

February 3rd, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

February 10th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

February 17th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

February 24th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

March 2nd, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

March 9th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

March 16th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

March 23rd, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

March 30th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

April 6th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

April 13th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

April 20th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

April 27th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

May 4th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

May 11th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)

May 18th, 2024 - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Falmouth, Castaway Cay)

May 25th, 2024 - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral (Tortola, St Thomas, Castaway Cay)


----------



## AquaDame

*WISH {blackout dates noted with *}*
January 2nd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Castaway Cay)

January 5th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 8th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 12th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 15th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 19th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 22nd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)
G 06A 2A $2654.70 [1227.60|1227.60] no ins/xfers/air yes OBB

January 26th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

January 29th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 2nd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 5th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 9th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 12th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)
4B - 2A, 2C $5539.80 [$1640/$1640/$740/$740]; Taxes, Fees & Port Charges $399/ Ins $380.80, no OBB, no transfer, no air

February 16th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 19th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 23rd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

February 26th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 1st, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 4th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 8th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 11th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 15th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 18th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 22nd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 25th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

March 29th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 1st, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 5th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 8th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 12th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 15th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 19th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 22nd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 26th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

April 29th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 3rd, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 6th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 10th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 13th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 17th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 20th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 24th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 27th, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)

May 31st, 2024 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral (Nassau, Castaway Cay)


----------



## mama&me

P Magic 04/27/24 5B 2A $4332.14 [2034.90][2034.90] taxes 262.34 no ins/xfer/air/yes OBB


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

P Magic 04/04/2024 05A 2A $3710 [1725|1725] no ins/no xfer/no air/no OBB


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

P Magic 04/04/2024 09A(secret porthole) 2A $2950 [1345|1345] no ins/no xfer/no air/no OBB


----------



## DisneySisters

May 5th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)

5C 2A. 2991.46 (1364/1364) no ins/no xfer/no air/no OBB


----------



## pillow

January 21, 2024 - Dream 5 night Western Caribbean
4E 2A = $2,982.14 WITH OBB, no insurance, no xfers, no air


----------



## JWelch62

March 11th, 2024 - 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver to San Diego
Wonder 03/11/24 03A 2A  $5299.58 [2356|2356] INS no xfer/air/OBB

March 15th, 2024 - 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego (Catalina Island, Ensenada)
Wonder 03/15/24 03A 2A  $6337.38 [2812|2812] INS no xfer/air/OBB


----------



## tink1970

Jan 21, 2024 Dream 5 night Western Caribbean
2B 2A $7406.14  NO OBB, no insurance no transfers, no air


----------



## plaidpanda13

January 22, 2024 - Wish 4 Night Bahamas
6A - 2A $2,654.70 [$1,227.60][$1,227.60] with OBB, no insurance, no xfers, no air


----------



## AquaDame

I've added all, thank you!


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

April 21, 2024 - Wonder 7 Night Mexican Riviera
7A - 2A $4,576.6 [$2,288.30] [$2,288.30] Taxes included, OBB, no insurance, no transfers, no air.

Psy


----------



## JKSWonder

March 31, 2024 - Dream 5 Night Western Caribbean
5B - 3A 1C $8262.28, taxes and port charges inc, no ins., no transfers, no air, no OBB​


----------



## monique5

February 12, 2024 - Wish 4 Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral
4B - 2A, 2C $5539.80 [$1640/$1640/$740/$740]; Taxes, Fees & Port Charges $399/ Ins $380.80, no OBB, no transfer, no air


----------



## CamColt

Caught up to here!


----------



## wrdinc

S WISH March 22, 2024 4A - 2A3K (6,10,12) $ [1464|1464|688|688|688] taxes/fees $499 no ins/xfer/air/OBB


----------



## Lorana

G Wonder Apr-18-2024 07A 2A1K (17) $2935.89 [1031.40|1031.40|477.90] taxes/fees $395.19, OBB, no ins/xfer/air
G Wish Feb-26-2024 04E 2A1K (17) $5200 [1266.30|1266.30|553.50] taxes/fees $299.25, OBB, no ins/xfer/air


----------



## Kathymford

S Fantasy 01/20/2024 8A 2A 3994.48 OBB, no ins/xfer/air


----------

